# Looking For Blank Lunch Bag



## Shore Stitches (Jul 30, 2008)

I am looking for the Thousand Oak style 8808 Lunch Bag
Staton carries it but I am looking for one closer to Virginia or a company that has a cheaper shipping charge
for a 100 bags at $1.62 each with the shipping charge of $115 will end up being $2.77. This is not a heavy item 
and this company out of all the vendor's I deal with is the highest in shipping. Does anyone else have another company that you deal with that would have this bag......Thanks!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have a link to what the bag looks like. We do a lot of them and maybe I know of something similar.


----------



## Shore Stitches (Jul 30, 2008)

statononline.com thanks!


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats good pricing, i pay a lil under that without shipping.
Staton requires you to have an account to view items so some of you may not be abl to see the product.

If you dont mind me asking how are you paying? I ask because it cost more for you to use your account or cashiers check than it would if you used a credit card.
I just did a mock order and if i were to pay using my account it would cost 303.40 otd and 265.40 if i were to use a CC. that is shipping included for both.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

Bodek and Rhodes sells a similar bag but it is Ultra Club brand


----------



## sew_embellished (May 12, 2008)

Not sure which bag this is but have you tried Wasatch T's? 

Dianna


----------



## tntintexas (Aug 13, 2008)

Try Liberty Bags - they are owned by Thousand oaks - I've bought from them before.
I also buy from Staton - but we have a local warehouse in Dallas that we are able to just pickup. I do agree Staton is buy far the highest in shipping - they use it as a huge PROFIT center. I refuse to pay Staton's shipping prices - we will go elsewhere if we can't do a pick up.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Broder Brothers carries the Liberty Bag style 8808 same bag. They have a warehouse in NC.

Website shows it priced at $2.39 BUT I'm sure I paid $1.67 just a few weeks ago.

That's the thing with Broder...even if you have a log in to order on line, you still want to call your order in so that you can ask for case pricing...they'll give it to you if you ask.


----------



## Shore Stitches (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip I use to order from Broder all the time and over he last year started with S & S Activewear
because of availability and color choices. But I have always just ordered online, so it does pay to call...Thanks Again! I ended up ordering from Bodek and Rhodes out of Mass. @ $2.05 a bag and the shipping was $45 dollars cheaper than Staton.


----------

